# Got the wheels put on



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

got my wheels and tires today....19 x 9.5 back and 19 x 8.5 front Ruff Racing 280s and Nitto 555 tires...i love them..they do rub slighty in the back if i hit a big bump or put my foot to the floor haha...sorry for the small pic, took it with my phone


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

VERY VERY NICE. arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SWEET!!:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfect match! Congratulations


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks very good. :cheers


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

tire size and offsets? and any fender mod?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Are your rear quarters rolled or cut?

I assume not if you get some rubbing.I've heard that an aftermarket raise spring for the rear will sometimes allow you to get away with no fender modding or minor roll/cut.


----------

